# MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th-26th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Edit: This event is a 2-day event. I didn't even catch this myself. SQ judging is Sunday.
Quoting someone from another forum:


sqrules said:


> TN Finals is a two day event. Sat is for Show and Shine, SPL clinics, and SQL clinics. Sun is for all regular MECA formats, SPL, SQL, DBSPL.


Just north of Nashville.

Info:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/10-25-08TN.pdf


Just a heads up for anyone who might want to come and enter or hang out. Hope to see some of you guys there.

- Erin


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*

That's 10 mins from my house!! I knew nothing about it. I haven't been to a show in years... I will have to hit that one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*

Nice.

The World Finals are there in nashville 2 weeks after that (Nov 8th, IIRC), too. That should be a great turnout as nearly everyone will be there.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*



bikinpunk said:


> Nice.
> 
> The World Finals are there in nashville 2 weeks after that (Nov 8th, IIRC), too. That should be a great turnout as nearly everyone will be there.



Hmmm... I went to the MECA website... they are based out of Goodlettsville!! That's exactly where I live. I looked at the schedule, they have event all the time! The finals are at the Fairgrounds, that's walking distance from my office. 

Who knew!! I guess I need to pay better attention. 

Good info Bikin!! Are you coming to either event?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*

lol. Dang, man!

yea, I'll be at both. At least, that's the plan.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*



bikinpunk;572830yea said:


> Do you compete or just like to go to shows?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*

I just competed at my first show a couple weeks ago. I’ll be competing in the Tn State Finals. Won’t be competing in the World finals, though. I don’t have enough points built up to make it. But, I will be there attending that one, just not competing. 

I went to the worlds there last year and had a blast. Lots of good cars. This year I’m bringing cds with me. 


Looks like I'll be there on the 25th. Didn't realize it was a 2-day event. I don't have any $ to stay in a hotel room that night so I'll drive up Sunday morning for the SQ competition.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MECA Tennessee State Finals: Goodletsville, Oct 25th*



bikinpunk said:


> I just competed at my first show a couple weeks ago. I’ll be competing in the Tn State Finals. Won’t be competing in the World finals, though. I don’t have enough points built up to make it. But, I will be there attending that one, just not competing.
> 
> I went to the worlds there last year and had a blast. Lots of good cars. This year I’m bringing cds with me.
> 
> ...


OK, I've looked at the flyer for what you are calling the state finals... and it gives me a headache... there is soooo much going on for one page. So I need to go on Sunday... because the SPL crap is on Saturday, right? I saw where it says that there is an SPL parade? WTF??

So is MECA for real or is that a local thing? Sorry I don't know much. I competed once and that was in 1987, it what was called the NACA Autosound Challenge in Evansville IN. I followed IASCA for a little while until the entrants started getting stupid. I remember some guy with a Lemans that didn't have front seats and could only be lot driven and I decided that wasn't my idea of car audio and quit following it.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

allot of big dogs are comming out for finals!!!!! you guys should try to make it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> OK, I've looked at the flyer for what you are calling the state finals... and it gives me a headache... there is soooo much going on for one page. So I need to go on Sunday... because the SPL crap is on Saturday, right? I saw where it says that there is an SPL parade? WTF??
> 
> So is MECA for real or is that a local thing? Sorry I don't know much. I competed once and that was in 1987, it what was called the NACA Autosound Challenge in Evansville IN. I followed IASCA for a little while until the entrants started getting stupid. I remember some guy with a Lemans that didn't have front seats and could only be lot driven and I decided that wasn't my idea of car audio and quit following it.


MECA is a pretty big group. There's a lot of comps in the southeast, but it also spreads out a little further north. Someone should be able to chime in on this, too.



the other hated guy said:


> allot of big dogs are comming out for finals!!!!! you guys should try to make it


State or Worlds? Either way, I'll be at both.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

meca finals


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> allot of big dogs are comming out for finals!!!!! you guys should try to make it


Gary Biggs big or?? That's about the only one nowadays that I would want to hear. Will they even let you listen to them??

I'll try to slide by there on Sunday. There are several good restaurants within a mile of the show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> meca finals


So you mean the worlds in November, right? Just to clarify for myself and others. 



imjustjason said:


> Gary Biggs big or?? That's about the only one nowadays that I would want to hear. Will they even let you listen to them??
> 
> I'll try to slide by there on Sunday. There are several good restaurants within a mile of the show.


I think he's talking about the comp in November. Last year there were about 10-12 if memory serves correctly. I would think there would be at least a majority of those folks and a couple more.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone else plan on being there?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Anyone else plan on being there?


I was going to drop buy sometime on Sunday, not competing. More than likely will not stay long... just checking it out since it's sooo close.

You still going?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep. I'll be there. 


The worlds looks like it's going to be quite a big deal. I think I'll be competing 2-seat in that one.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

In the spirit of things I feel like I should host a BBQ. I'm pretty mean on the grill, and lots of driveway for parking. 25 Minutes or so from the show. Hey Bikin I offered lodging so no excuses! Haha jk man. Saturday doesn't seem like its a necesary part of the show, although it might be easier to come up the night before. BBQ anyone??


----------



## Forced SS (Oct 13, 2008)

I plan on leaving Sunday morning as well!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh good, I thought I had single handidly killed this thread.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think I'll be there Saturday now. I have a stupid wedding to go to!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a reminder. this weekend is coming up soon.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> just a reminder. this weekend is coming up soon.


You still coming?

Titans game is on Monday night so I may stay longer on Sunday than I thought.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I'll be there Sunday.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Black Civic?! right?

I'll try to see if I can find you. Interested in seeing your finished trunk now that you got the false floor in there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, black civic.

not much at all to see, though.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> yea, black civic.
> 
> not much at all to see, though.



I hear ya. I remember you got pretty down on yourself. Chin up though... you feel good enough about it to compete


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

that civic will be lethal. the install was done by some very very talented people. i have some jealousy.

i'll be there too. just look for a silver accord with a sounddomain sticker on the back glass. look for black and blue jerseys walking around too. we'll prolly be parked together.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment... I think. 


Hopefully I'll get a few pointers between this weekend and World's (if I can get some folks to listen to it) and have some good places to start for next season. 

See you guys there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

tomorrow...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> tomorrow...


I drove by there today at 11:57am thinking I might get to hear some stray debeez or feel some violent bass air on my face and... 

and I saw a Hertz canopy, two Mustangs, and nothing else... I don't know if it was already over... not started... or what was going on... well, there really wasn't much going on.

I'll go by again tomorrow, there were a couple of other guys in this thread that said they were going to go... I wonder if they went. I know Guitarsail lives here... maybe he know's something, because I certainly don't.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

when I was at the Al State Finals it was a one-day event, so we got to see all the other competitors; there were a decent bit of SPL guys, imo. 


Seems to me like there's going to be a good bit of SQ guys there tomorrow. I'm going to try to be there by 10, but I don't know... I've got a 2 hour drive and I'm not much for getting up earlier than 9am on the weekends.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

man i see lots of zapcos coming in the MECA show on their website ...


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Damnit all to hell I completely forgot about this...talk about a fail....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you can try again this weekeend.

MECA world finals at the fairgrounds in Nashville. I should be there Sunday.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought finals was invitation only? I'm still pissed I completely forgot...sheesh....and just my luck this weekend I'm going to see my gf whom I haven't seen in almost 3 months...she'd kill me If I decided to come back for a show.... ....theres always next year...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you can just attend as a spectator.

I'm not 100% I'm going anymore, though. If I can catch a ride with someone I will, but I doubt that anyone will only be going up Sunday. Most are staying the night.


----------

